# 5/8 snow decoys



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anybody purchased any of the new 5/8 avery snow goose decoys yet? the stores here have them on order but not in the store, only place i can find them is on ebay and I would like to get a look at them before i buy em


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

They sell them at macks sprairie wings there in the free catolog


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, I bought a couple dozen just to see how they looked. There isn't that much difference in the feeders in the 5/8 vs. the fullbodies, but the actives there is quite a bit of difference. The motion system on the 5/8 shells isn't even close to the fullbodies and that is the #1 down fall to those decoys because they don't move at all.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

yea you need like a 15 to 20 mile an hour wind to get them going have them on some of my goose deocys


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

We ordered 23 dozen to mix in, going to pick them up in two weeks. The only thing that is going to suck on them is the stakes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do you really need 23 dozen


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

23 dozen what that cost u


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Do you really need 23 dozen


You can never have too many snow goose decoys.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

and griz said he bought 23 dozen to mix in! wonder how many you boys have total over there?

anyhoo as always thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

23 dozen? can you guys multiply. 23X12=276! That isn't crap for a snow goose spread. You would still need another 23 dozen to make a halfway decent spread. I don't get why you think that is overkill. Oh and it cost 2760$ I know guys with over 1000 fullbodies, know that will be some cash.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I second the fact that 23 Doz isn't everkill.

If you get a bunch of those shells they are like $100 a doz. Makes it decent. I have a bunch of the Canada's in these. They work great, I think they have decent motion. If you stand on the top of your truck and look at the shells next to FB avery's you can't tell a difference.

The other nice part is you can get 10 doz of them in the back of your truck along with the rest of your gear, on days when you don't feel like getting 10 MPG pulling the trailer!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

As for the original poster inquiring about the 5/8 shell, I see a guy on ebay is from SD a "rrcoxjr" and is constantly selling decoys. He has 39 dz in stock for $155 each. Maybe he is near you and you could drive over to his place to check them out? Or maybe order 1 dz. Just a FYI for an option is all.

As for numbers, sure 500 is nice set up. But if you think that you need to have 500 to hunt S&Bs, well that just is not the case. Granted perhaps those with 500+ will shoot more geese and perhaps do better on tough hunting days. But to say you have to have 500+, that is a diesservice to the younger or novice hunters as it is not the full truth. As I've often shot double digits over -100 decoy spreads. It does take scouting, getting to where they want to be, etc... But say a father/son want to try Snow hunting, it can be done with a smaller set up.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> But say a father/son want to try Snow hunting, it can be done with a smaller set up.


We seem to overlook this cause we are hooked on SOB's. My first limit of snow geese was over some paper-mache duck dekes that I painted white and used a jiffy marker for the wing detail. We laugh now when it takes 3-4 hrs to set-up and we are boosting #'s on a 35 doz. spread. Snow geese can be sucsessfully hunted over small spreads but as the wise Chris Hustad stated:


> You can never have too many snow goose decoys.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Where can i find those 5/8 snow goose decoys for $100 a dozen because i was thinking of getting a few of those!!!


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't think you find them for a 100 bucks a dozen But you can find deals on them.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

O ic!! does cabelas carrie those type of decoys??


----------



## B20XD (Aug 30, 2007)

We have some but I honestly can tell that much of a comparable difference between the 5/8 and normal shell decoys.


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

If you have a Scheels in your area . The Scheels in Omaha NE. carries them.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

i looked at scheels last week and they did now have them!! But u dont know if cabelas has them or not??

Just wondering does anyone know if cabelas carries them yet in mitchell??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What are 5/8 decoys? Are they shells or fullbodies?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are like the fullbodies with the bottoms gone. They have alittle more down then the shells, but not a FB!

They look sweet! I don't know many geese that go down to check the bottom 3/8 of a decoy! If they do they are DEAD!


----------

